# wo finde ich heraus, wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist?



## Kone (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo alle kollegahs zusammen , hab ne frage die mit einem nützlichen link schon beantwortet wär ...
also ich suche wie schon imm thema zusehen ne inet seite wo ich rausfinden kann wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist um zu wissen wie hoch die maximale bandbreite ist die hier in meinen haus anliegt ... und ob sich umstieg auf 16mbit lohnen würde, oder vielleicht nur 6mbit möglich sind ...?!

das problem ist das dir das kein provider verrät die sagen dir nur ob dsl generell verfügbar ist aber nich wieviel bandbreite möglich ist 
bsp
768kbit/s sind bis 4,3 km möglich
und 8mbit sind nur noch bis 3km möglich 

die seite muss nichmal rechnen will nur wissen wo genau hier nen knotenpunkt steht´und daraus kann ich ja +/- ungefähr ableiten was für eine bandbreite möglich ist 

so , wär echt super wenn ihr ne ahnung habt , denn ich hab keinen plan mehr wo ich noch suchen soll, hab schon alles durchforstet und nix nützliches gefunden ...

also biiiiiitte helfen


----------



## heroe (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Für 16 M/bit sollte die Entfernung nicht über 2000 Meter liegen. Bei mir sinds nur 1800 (Info vom ISP), aber leider sind die alten Kabel trotzdem nicht fähig über 15000 zu gehen....

Wichtig ist aber nicht nur die Entfernung, sondern auch der Zustand der verlegten Kabel. Hohe Dämpfungswerte haben schon manchen User wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt.

lg


----------



## Kone (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



heroe schrieb:


> Für 16 M/bit sollte die Entfernung nicht über 2000 Meter liegen. Bei mir sinds nur 1800 (Info vom ISP), aber leider sind die alten Kabel trotzdem nicht fähig über 15000 zu gehen....
> 
> Wichtig ist aber nicht nur die Entfernung, sondern auch der Zustand der verlegten Kabel. Hohe Dämpfungswerte haben schon manchen User wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt.
> 
> lg



danke schonmal für die antwort aber meie frage is leider noch nich beantwortet , gibt es da eigentlich überhaupt ne inet-side auf der man erfahren kann wo der nächste vermittlungspunkt steht , oder wo generell aufgelistet ist wo genau in deutschland diese vermittlungsstellen positioniert sind?

also nen 1mbit hab ich schon mit 1149Kbit\s down und up warens 191kbit\s
schon bissel mehr als nötig ...
vorallem der upload is für ne 1mbit leitung schon recht hoch , da normal 128Kbit\s bei na 1mbit leitung anliegen ...
aber is mir halt alles zu lahm!
wusst ich ja  auch vorher aber 1und 1 is völlig stulle,
deswegen wechsel ich jetz den provider noch innerhalb der vertragslaufzeit (bissel mehr als ´1 jahr wäre noch)...
und kündige also schon vor vertrags ende mit dem grund "falschberatung"
womit das gesetz auf meiner seite steht und 1und1 mich ziehen lassen muss xD

naja hättn se mir mehr bandbreite zur verfügung gestellt wie am anfang versprochen so wär ich 100%ig geblieben aber wer mir falsche versprechungen macht und nach vertragsabschluss nen rückzieher macht...
der muss halt mit einem zahlenden kunden weniger klar kommen!
bin zwar nur einer unter vielen aber wenn die das mit jedem kunden so machen dann seh ich schwarz für die 
1&1 internet AG...
so jetz zu alice und wenns mir nich gefällt oder leistung nicht stimmt wird der nächste provider getestet, da ich bei alice keine vertragslaufzeit habe und monatl. kündigen kann!!! 

aber um das hier nich wieder noch weiter auszuweiten weiter im topic

vielleicht steht ja sone vermittlungstelle direkt vor meiner tür 

Also wie siehtn sone vermiuttlungsstelle aus vielleicht lauf ich ja täglich dran vorbei und check es nich... 
is das sone art strom-kasten oder hats eher die ausmaße von nem kleinem häusschen ...???
aber das nur nebenbei die antwort auf die frage ganz oben is mir wichtiger 

danke schon ma im vorraus für jede hilfe...

MfG
kone


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Nich verzagen, Telekom fragen 
Solltest auch nicht anrufen, sondern in den T-Punkt gehn. Beim Support können die das sowiso nicht auslesen. Im T-Punkt müssten die eigntlich die Daten haben, wo der HVT steht. Die HVT´s gehören eh zu ca 80-90% der Telekom und 1&1 etc mieten diese nur an, bzw sie mieten eigentlich nur die Leitungen. Wenn HVT´s so klein wären, gäbs nicht nur 3 bei mir in der Stadt.


----------



## tommy-n (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Also zum Topic:
Der Check von T-Online spuckt die Geschwindigkeit aus...
T-Online DSL & mehr

OffTopic:
1&1 wird dich nicht gehen lassen . Und wo haben die dich denn falsch beraten? Du hast nen 1Mbit Anschluss und bekommst die Geschwindigkeit, fertig aus. Selbst wenn du nen 16000er Anschluss bei denen hättest und nur 12000 bekommst kannst du nicht kündigen, weil im Vertrag immer steht "bis zu 16000". Und Falschberatung ist wirklich ein mieses Argument, das könnte man ja dann immer nehmen .


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe warst du schon ein Jahr lang Vertragsgebunden. Willst da raus, hättest aber noch mindestens ein weiteres Jahr, bei dem du an den Vertrag angebunden bist.

Ich sage dir jetzt mal, dass das Gesetz nur zum Teil auf deiner Seite steht und warum das so ist.

Dein Rückzieher vom Vertrag ist keine Kündigung, sondern eine Anfechtung des bestehenden Vertrages. Es gibt zwei Arten, die für dich interessant sind:

§119 BGB Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtum. (in deinem Fall Absatz 2 ein Eigenschaftsirrtum über die Bandbreite der Inet-Verbindung)

ODER (nicht und)

§123 BGB Anfechbarkeit wegen Täuschung 

in diesem Fall müsste dich 1und1 getäuscht haben über die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit der Leitung. Ich kann dir auch sagen, wer hier die Beweispflicht hat. DU. Und ich kann dir sagen, dass du da null komma null Chancen hast. Ich bin auch bei 1und1. Du hast Minimum drei mal die Geschäftsbedingungen bestätigen/lesen müssen. Und da drin steht, dass du nur "BIS ZU" erwarten kannst und dass die tatsächliche Verbindung von der Beschaffenheit der Leitung und der Verbindung abhängig ist und du das zur Kenntnis nimmst und akzeptierst, dass dir evtl nicht 16k zur Verfügung stehen.

Das heißt für dich, dass §123 BGB (auf den du gebaut hast) nicht greift. Es greift §119 II BGB.

Die gute Nachricht ist du kommst so aus dem Vertrag raus. ABER...

gemäß §122 I BGB steht dem Anfechtungsgegner (1und1) Schadensersatz zu. Und was glaubst du wie der sich bemisst? Die haben "auf die Gültigkeit des Vertrages vertraut" (Wortlaut des Gesetzes). Bedeutet, dass die Höhe des Schadensersatzes sich auf die Restlaufzeit des Vertrages bezieht. Du zahlst also trotzdem.

Soviel zum Gesetz, das auf deiner Seite steht.


----------



## Kone (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe warst du schon ein Jahr lang Vertragsgebunden. Willst da raus, hättest aber noch mindestens ein weiteres Jahr, bei dem du an den Vertrag angebunden bist.
> 
> Ich sage dir jetzt mal, dass das Gesetz nur zum Teil auf deiner Seite steht und warum das so ist.
> 
> ...




ich denke schon dass das gesetz auf meiner seite ist -> sagt mein Anwalt 
und der hat schon mehrere leute so aus dem sauhaufen 1und1 bekommen...

so dazu wie schnell meine leitung momentan is gehts ja auch garnet sondern dass mir versprochen wurde (beweis email support verkehr )
dass ich später in ein anderes paket wechseln kann was bei jedem provider möglich ist(gegen aufpries oder nicht sewi dahingestellt), aber wie ich nach vertragsunterzeichnung(nach 2 monaten) erfahren habe gehts doch nicht...

und das geht schon in richtung täuschung bzw falschberatung... und das kann ich beweisen...
aber selbst ohne diesen grund is falschberatung  wasserdicht meint mein anwalt und schadensersatz hab ich auch nich zu befürchten...#

PUNKT 

naja 

aber mann muss sich ja wehren , gegen leute die mir meine hoffnung nehmen wollen...

so zum thema , als verfügbar wirds immer angezeigt auch bei telekom!
aber ob de die bandbreite die als"bis zu " versprochen wird auch bekommst ist die frage ...
undzwar wie ihr schon sagtet wegen leitungs dämpfung(leitungsqualitätsabhängig und querschnittsabhängig) und entfernung zur vermittlungsstelle...

irgendeiner meinte es gibt 75 vermittlungsstellen in germany halt ich aber für sehr minimal...
zumal in ballungsräumen wie berlin die anzahl der ports bei soeiner vermittlungsstelle doch schon begrenzen  müsste...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Kone schrieb:


> sondern dass mir versprochen wurde (beweis email support verkehr )
> dass ich später in ein anderes paket wechseln kann was bei jedem provider möglich ist(gegen aufpries oder nicht sewi dahingestellt), aber wie ich nach vertragsunterzeichnung(nach 2 monaten) erfahren habe gehts doch nicht...


Solche Mails bekomme ich auch dauernd. Und ich nehme mal an, andere mit sicherheit auch. Nur diese Mails dienen keinenfalls als Kündigunsgrund um aus einen Vertrag rauszukommen.
Mal eine Frage. Was für ein Tarif hast du bei 1u.1 abgeschlossen?


----------



## Kone (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Solche Mails bekomme ich auch dauernd. Und ich nehme mal an, andere mit sicherheit auch. Nur diese Mails dienen keinenfalls als Kündigunsgrund um aus einen Vertrag rauszukommen.
> Mal eine Frage. Was für ein Tarif hast du bei 1u.1 abgeschlossen?



is son paket surf and phone komplett 1000 glaube wieso?
und diese email vom support war keine werbemail sondern eine antwort auf eine konkrete anfrage  , eben auf die frage "ob eine bandbreiten erhöhung wärend der vertragslaufzeit möglich ist "

antwort :
"jawohl im kontrollzentrum können sie ihren tarif wechseln unter tarifoptionen"
aber nix is kann da nur wlan router bestellen oder norton internet security und maxdome zeuch usw bestellen aber nix mit bandbreite erhöhen...


----------



## Maggats (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

produzier einfach mindestens 150-200 gb traffic im monat und die schmeißen dich raus, bekommst sogar 100 wenn du gehst, so hat 1u1 das immer gemacht, weiß allerdings nicht ob die das immernoch so handhaben


----------



## tommy-n (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Maggats schrieb:


> produzier einfach mindestens 150-200 gb traffic im monat und die schmeißen dich raus, bekommst sogar 100 wenn du gehst, so hat 1u1 das immer gemacht, weiß allerdings nicht ob die das immernoch so handhaben


 
Jep, wenn ich bei 1&1 wäre würde ich das auch so machen. Soweit ich weiß bekommt man aber keine 100 mehr, aber man wird gekündigt . Wäre für dich der einfachere und schnellere Weg um aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen.

Aber hab ich nur gehört (c't Magazin), probieren kann ich es nicht, da ich bei freenet/strato bin und die kündigen auch nicht bei 500GB Traffic im Monat  und 200GB - 300GB habe ich immer mindestens und das schon seit 1,5 Jahren.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Kone schrieb:


> is son paket surf and phone komplett 1000 glaube wieso?


Ja wieso wohl?.
Du hast den 1u.1 Doppelflat 1000 Tarif
Deine Leitung erfüllt diesen Tarif in vollem Umfang.
Wenn du jetzt auf eine höhere Bandbreite wechseln möchtest, zb. auf die Doppelflat 6000 und dieses (ein Tarifwechsel) wurde dir per Mail von 1u.1 angeboten.
Nun liegt aber angenommen diese Bandbreite nicht bei dir an, dann ist dies kein Kündigungsgrund um vom 1u.1 Doppelflat 1000 Tarif(Vertrag) weg zu kommen. Da dein momentaner Tarif(Doppelflat 1000) im vollen Umfang erfüllt wird.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Kone schrieb:


> aber mann muss sich ja wehren , gegen leute die mir meine hoffnung nehmen wollen...



Es ist mir im Grunde egal, was du mit 1und1 zu schaffen hast. Ich hoffe ja auch für dich, dass du das kriegst was du willst (und dein Anwalt wohl auch, der muss ja auch von was leben).

Aber wenn es 1und1 darauf anlegt sich wegen 200 mit dir vor Gericht zu kloppen, dann *kann* es durchaus auch anders ausgehen. Und dann sind es keine 200 mehr (für dich).

Gehe einfach davon aus, dass das Unternehmen mehr/bessere Anwälte ins Rennen schickt als du. Aber zum Glück für dich sind wir noch nicht in Amerika, wo Gerechtigkeit gekauft werden kann.

So good luck from me


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



tommy-n schrieb:


> 1&1 wird dich nicht gehen lassen . Falschberatung ist wirklich ein mieses Argument, das könnte man ja dann immer nehmen .


Beratung hat nichts mit dem Vertrag zu tun. Deshalb ist es die Pflicht diesen vor dem Abschluß genau zu lesen. Mit der Unterschrift hast du dann deinen Willen erklärt den Vertrag mit den Konditionen anzunehmen.

Um auf den Irrtum zurück zukommen Anfechtbar ist dieser nur, wenn man etwas Erklären möchte sich aber bei der formulierten Erklärung geirrt hat. -->Äusserer und Innerer Willen sind nicht gleich! §119 (1) BGB sagt auch: "...wer über den Inhalt im Irrtum war..." das ist nicht geschehen du hast die Konditionen Akzeptiert!
§123 BGB ist nicht erfüllt es liegt keine Arglist(der Täuschende muss die Unrichtigkeit seiner Angaben kennen oder auch nur für möglich halten)
Vertrag vor oder es wurde widerrechtlich(gegen Recht verstoßende Mittel benutzt) Gedroht...du musst es so akzeptieren..


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Wenn es hier um eine Erhöhung der Bandbreite geht, also gleichzusetzen mit einem Tarifwechsel ist. Dann reden wir hier über einen neuen Vertrag der zustande kommen sollte.

>Anbahnung eines Vertrages

Dieser Wechsel hätte absolut nichts mit dem bestehenden Vertrag zu tun, weil es um die Schließung eines neuen Vertrages ginge.

Alter Vertrag > 1000er Leitung gegen Entgelt

Neuer Vertrag > 6000er Leitung gegen (gegebenenfalls mehr) Entgelt

Und dein Problem scheint jetzt zu sein, dass du die 1000er hattest (*abgeschlossen nur wegen der option zu wechseln innerhalb von 1und1 Tarifen*), dir gesagt wurde, dass du zu einem anderen Tarif wechseln kannst, es aber doch plötzlich nicht kannst/darfst.

Es wäre einfacher wenn du eine Art Zeitleiste erstellen würdest. Angefangen mit dem vertragsschluss über die 1000er Leitung bis heute.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Man kann doch glaube ich eh nur auf "Falschberatung" klagen, wenn aus dieser "Falschberatung" ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
Da aber kein neuer Vertrag(sprich neuer Tarif) zustande gekommen ist, ist das schon mal hinfällig.
Denn sein Vertrag über den 1u.1 Doppelflat 1000 Tarif, bzw. die dafür benötigte Bandbreite wird ja voll gewährleistet und somit erfüllt.
Nur mit dem Gedanken "Ich hab da ne Mail von 1u.1 bekommen womit ich über das Kontrollzentrum auf eine höhere Bandbreite wechseln kann. Aber moment mal, ich sehe da gar keine Wechselmöglichkeit. Jetzt Kündige ich meinen Doppelflat 1000 Tarif/Vertrag" so geht es nicht. Das müsste eigentlich auch jeder Anwalt der sich damit befasst wissen.
---------------------------------------


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es wäre einfacher wenn du eine Art Zeitleiste erstellen würdest. Angefangen mit dem vertragsschluss über die 1000er Leitung bis heute.


Da stimme ich dir voll zu
Man sieht kaum noch durch.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> Beratung hat nichts mit dem Vertrag zu tun. Deshalb ist es die Pflicht diesen vor dem Abschluß genau zu lesen. Mit der Unterschrift hast du dann deinen Willen erklärt den Vertrag mit den Konditionen anzunehmen.



Kommt drauf an wie die Beratung hier zu sehen ist. Denn es könnte eine Pflicht aus §311 II, III verletzt worden sein. Aber dazu mehr wenn ich wider ein Gesetz vor der Nase habe...


----------



## Kone (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Maggats schrieb:


> produzier einfach mindestens 150-200 gb traffic im monat und die schmeißen dich raus, bekommst sogar 100 wenn du gehst, so hat 1u1 das immer gemacht, weiß allerdings nicht ob die das immernoch so handhaben


 
hm wenns noch geht dann wärs auch ne möglich, aber mit na 1mbit leitung kaum möglich...


rechnung :
120kbyte\sek * 60 =7,2mbyte\ min
7,2mbyte\min * 60 =432mbyte\h
432mbyte\h   * 24 = 10,368gbyte\tag
10,368gbyte\sek * 30 = 311 gbyte\monat

man beachte dass dies , das optimum meiner leitung ist und ich dieses niemals erreichen werde (grund : ständige internetabstürze, und teilweise schlechte verbindung mit stundenlangen max downl. von 10kb\sek)

is zwar alles voll off topic aber weiter mit den vorschlägen wie man 1und 1 vertrag  kündigt ohne konsequenzen wie eventuelle vorrauszahlung der monatsgebühren befürchten zu müssen... aber mein anwalt meldet sich heut nochma ma sehn was er meint 

werd euch da aufm laufenden halten...
also drückt mir die daumen 

MfG
Kone


----------



## Kone (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn es hier um eine Erhöhung der Bandbreite geht, also gleichzusetzen mit einem Tarifwechsel ist. Dann reden wir hier über einen neuen Vertrag der zustande kommen sollte.
> 
> >Anbahnung eines Vertrages
> 
> ...




is ja alles richtig wie du das sagst aber ich wollte mir noch eine option offen lassen , undzwar später wechseln zu können, wenn ich weiss das ich nach unterzeichnung des vertrages nich unendlich viele rechnungen bekomme(quasi probezeit)
nach drei monaten "probezeit dacht ich mir "ach läuft ja alles ohne probs , ich bezahl nich mehr als versprochen, also wechsel ich ma den tarif wie versprochen" aber leider nix der gleichen möglich...

hier noch ein auszug aus der email wo es mir zugesprochen wurde (speedoption aktivieren für 5 eur zusätzlich im monat)

>>>>>>>>
"            Sie können nach der Freischaltung Ihres Anschlusses in Ihrem 1&1        Control-Center 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://login.1und1.de        die Speed-Option für monatlich 5,00 hinzubuchen. Ihr Tarif kostet dann        24,99 im Monat.     

           Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.     

           Mit freundlichen Grüßen     

           S*** M****

           Kundenservice     " <<<<<<<


----------



## tommy-n (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Also so wie ich das sehe hast du doch ein ganz gutes Argument zu kündigen.

Du schreibst das du ständig Verbindungsabbrüche hast und über Stunden nur einen Speed von 10 kb/s down. Also wenn du hier ansetzt, dann kann das was werden. Schließlich wäre das eine Nichterbringung der Leistung seitens 1&1, da das was du schilderst nicht zumutbar ist. Und bei 10 kb/s down, schätze ich mal wird jedes Gericht einsehen, das sich 1&1 da nicht auf "bis zu 1000 kbit/s" berufen kann, denn dann könnten Sie ja auch DSL an alle verkloppen die eigentlich nur per Modem ins Internet kommen .


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Kone schrieb:


> is ja alles richtig wie du das sagst aber ich wollte mir noch eine option offen lassen , undzwar später wechseln zu können, wenn ich weiss das ich nach unterzeichnung des vertrages nich unendlich viele rechnungen bekomme(quasi probezeit)
> nach drei monaten "probezeit dacht ich mir "ach läuft ja alles ohne probs , ich bezahl nich mehr als versprochen, also wechsel ich ma den tarif wie versprochen" aber leider nix der gleichen möglich...



Sorry ich blick da nicht mehr durch.

Erst hieß es "Falschberatung" > Von/Vor welchen Vertrag? Dem 1000er? dem 1000er + Speed-Option? oder dem 6000er?

Dann hieß es, dass du von deinem bestehenden Vertrag (Was war der bestehende Vertrag?), in einen schnelleren Tarif wechseln kannst. Und die "Falschberatung" war auf das verschweigen des Nicht-Wechsel-Könnens bezogen.

Dann hast du die "Falschberatung" bemerkt, indem du im Kontrollcenter keine Option zum Tarifwechel?/Speed-Option? finden konntest.

Dann hast du plötzlich Verbindungsabbrüche und 10kb Down? Was hat das jetzt mit der Falschberatung zu tun?

Und dann schreibst du, dass du deinen bestehenden 1000er mit der Speed-Option erweitert hast/wolltest, um zu schauen, ob die Leitung mehr hergibt und dann generell in einen anderen Tarif mit höherer Bandbreite wechseln wolltest. Hast du die Speed-option jetzt wargenommen oder nicht?

___

Versteh das nicht falsch. Mich interessiert der Fall vom juristischen Aspekt her. Deswegen will ich da durchsteigen. Wichtig ist mir da insbesondere der chronologische Verlauf.


----------



## Kone (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Sorry ich blick da nicht mehr durch.
> 
> Erst hieß es "Falschberatung" > Von/Vor welchen Vertrag? Dem 1000er? dem 1000er + Speed-Option? oder dem 6000er?
> 
> ...





man hat bei 1und1 generell 2wochen nach vertragsunterschrift widerrufsfrist...also in dem zeitraum wäre kündigung kein problem gewesen

so innerhalb dieser 2wochen die support anfrage gestellt
-> mit antwort ja möglich mit speedoption
hab ich mir gedacht nadann machen wir das mal wenn 2-3 mal rechnungen gekommmen sind und alles läuft wie es soll ohne eventuelle kostenfallen...
das war der fall, dannn wollt ich das aktivieren ging nich , gabs, nich 
tja dummerweise war wideruf nichmehr möglich da ich mich auf den support verlassen habe !


speedoption scheint wohl sowas wie bandbreitenerhöhung zu sein ,ich weiss es doch auch nich hab nur die anforderung auf mehr speed im inet gefordert dann hiess es geht "klar mit zubuchung von speedoption "...

was aber nich geht da es die option nich gibt für mich, was ich dann erst mitbekommen hab als ichs aktivieren wollt ...

dann support zusammengeschissen warum das net geht 
"weil sie den tarif wechseln müssten und das geht erst nach dem ende des 2jährigen vertrags"

achso die scheiss lahme verbindung hab ich nur erwähnt um zu verdeutlichen dass ich über 200gb traffic im monat nicht erreichen kann üm gekündigt zu werden 
erstens weil nur 1mbit zur verfügung steht und 2tens weil ich dauernd verbindungsabbrüche hab und ab und zu ziehmlich schleichende leitung 

sollte jetz keine neuer fakt sein um einen vertragsbruch von seiten 1und1 zu begründen,
aber ja das kotzt auch an 

und wenn ihr meint dass das auch ein grund sein kann dann wird das in mein begründungsschreiben mit einfliessen ...
nur dies zu beweisen wird schwer...

weiss is alles sehr durcheinander aber diese odyssey zu besschreiben is auch nich einfach ...
war ja auch eigentlich nich mein anliegen in diesem thread


----------



## McZonk (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Ich kann dazu egtl nur sagen, dass es zumindest bei mir mit der T-Com *jederzeit* möglich war, in einen *höherwertigen* Tarif zu wechseln. Haken war einzigst, dass sich der Vertrag ab diesem Zeitpunkt um weitere 2 Jahre verlängert. ich vermute das 1u.1 das ähnlich händelt. Vllt nochmal ganz ruhig anfragen?

Edit: für die Verbindungsabbrüche einfach ein log deines Routers beilegen?


----------



## Kone (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu egtl nur sagen, dass es zumindest bei mir mit der T-Com *jederzeit* möglich war, in einen *höherwertigen* Tarif zu wechseln. Haken war einzigst, dass sich der Vertrag ab diesem Zeitpunkt um weitere 2 Jahre verlängert. ich vermute das 1u.1 das ähnlich händelt. Vllt nochmal ganz ruhig anfragen?
> 
> Edit: für die Verbindungsabbrüche einfach ein log deines Routers beilegen?



ja hast recht aber so hab ich die frage auch schon gestellt ... hätte auch in kauf genommen wieder 2jahre ab dem zeitpunkt vertraglich einzugehen,
hätte auch in kauf genommen paar wochen ohne inet zu sein sowie alle meine nummern zu verlieren,
 sowie logischer weise einen höheren monatl. beitrag zu bezahlen ...
wurde dann zu einer anderen "zuständigen stelle " geleitet und die meinten das es ihnen technisch nicht möglich ist vor vertragsablauf  

is soweit ich weiss bei allen providern möglich in einen höheren tarif zu wechseln nur nich bei 1und 1  ->  weil die einfach ma stulle sind...

bei denen geht einfach ma aufwand für die umstellung , vor kundenzufriedenheit , und komischer weise vorm geld was für ne AG doch schon recht ungewöhnlich is 

SO DA DAS THEMA WESWEGEN ICH DEN THREAD ERÖFFNET HABE VÖLLIG VERFEHLT WIRD 

IS DAS NEUE THEMA :

<<<<<<<  >>>>>>> WIE KÜNDIGE ICH MEINEN INTERNETPROVIDER VOR DER MINDESTVERTRAGSLAUFZEIT VON 2 JAHREN <<<<<<<<  >>>>>>>>>

möglichst viel zum provider 1 und 1 um mir ein wenig hilfestellung zu geben 


und wenns schon einer geschafft hat weil er lieber ein günstigeres angebot eines billigeren oder besseren provider warnehmen wollte , der soll erzählen wie er es geschafft bzw welche gesetzes lücke oder AGB lücke er ausgenutzt hat


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

OK. Soweit kapiert

Ich habe im Hilfe und Service Center etwas zu Tarifwechsel gefunden 

Geh auf "weitere Informationen" (unten - ein Fenster öffnet sich) dann auf

DSL > 1&1 Komplettanschluss > Vertragsfragen zu 1&1 Komplett > 1&1 Komplett Wie führe ich einen Tarifwechsel durch

Dort steht über den 4. Schritt, dass man nur dort in die ausschließlich angezeigten Tarife wechseln könne, und was dort nicht steht auch nicht zur Verfügung steht.

Steht bei dir im 2. Schritt dort, *NICHT* die Option Tarifwechsel?

Wenn sie dort *NICHT* steht, habe ich gute Nachrichten für dich.

Was noch wichtig wäre. Hast du bereits *vor dem Vertragsschluss* mit dem Gedanken gespielt zu einem anderen Tarif (als den 1000er, bei 1&1) zu wechseln? Und warst du fest davon überzeugt, dass das möglich wäre?

Ich habe auch kurz die AGBs nachgeschaut. Wichtig für dich sind die Punkte 5.5, 5.6 (fristlose Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund) und 8.1. 8.1 regelt das mit den Mängeln (Verbindungsabbrüche). Da muss ich aber noch mal gucken, ob das so rechtens ist mit den Mängeln, bevor ich da weiter zu was sage.

Ich denke dein Anwalt wird einen Rücktritt nach §324 BGB > dazu auch §314 BGB beachten (NICHT §323 I, 326 V BGB) in Verbindung mit §241 II BGB und gegebenfalls §311 II Nr.1-3 BGB, wegen Verletzung einer Schutzpflicht erwirken.

Den Weg der Anfechtung sehe ich deswegen nutzlos an, weil auch so du aus dem Vertrag rauskommst und erst gar nicht eine arglistige Täuschung beweisen musst. Glaub mir die Verletzung einer Schutzpflicht ist leichter zu beweisen als arglistitge Täuschung.

Aber dazu heute Nachmittag mehr


----------



## Kone (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> OK. Soweit kapiert
> 
> Ich habe im Hilfe und Service Center etwas zu Tarifwechsel gefunden
> 
> ...




erstma danke das de dich so ausführlich mit dem thema beschäftigt hast ...
werd das meinem anwalt so übergeben weil sichs schon sehr plausibel anhört....
aber eine sache musst mir bitte noch erklären ...
-> in wie fern "verletzung der schutzpflicht"
also bezogen auf mein bespiel (1und1 kündigung)

also auf welche tatsachen beziehst du dich damit dabei...

oder ist das eine neue möglichkeit an die ich  noch garnich gedacht habe...


danke im vorraus 
MfG
Kone


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Kone schrieb:


> und 2tens weil ich dauernd verbindungsabbrüche hab und ab und zu ziehmlich schleichende leitung
> sollte jetz keine neuer fakt sein um einen vertragsbruch von seiten 1und1 zu begründen


Das wäre aber schon mal ein guter Ansatz.
Melde das 1u.1
Können die dieses Problem nicht beheben, dann hast du ein Sonderkündigungsrecht.
--------------------------------
Allerdings beachte dies dazu:


> A. Allgemeine Hinweise:
> 8. Haftungsbeschränkungen und Schadensersatzansprüche
> 8.1.
> Mängel und Störungen sind 1&1 unverzüglich, spätestens aber innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Kenntnis in schriftlicher Form mitzuteilen. ............ Die Geltendmachung von nicht rechtzeitig gerügten Mängeln und Störungen ist ausgeschlossen.


Und ganz Wichtig:


> B. Besondere Bedingungen:
> 5. Pflichten des Kunden
> 5.4.
> Der Kunde verpflichtet sich, 1&1 die Aufwendungen für eine aufgrund einer Störungsmeldung des Kunden erfolgten Überprüfung der technischen Einrichtungen zu ersetzen,
> wenn keine Störung der technischen Einrichtungen im Verantwortungsbereich von 1&1 vorlag und der Kunde dies bei zumutbarer Fehlersuche hätte erkennen können.


Quelle der Zitate:1u.1 AGB


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Also. ich bin momentan in der Uni. Deswegen kann ich mich jetzt nur kurz ausdrücken.

Ich werde heute Abend mich ausführlich. Mit den Themen

Schutzpflicht

den 1und1 AGB, insbesondere Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund und dem Punkt der die Mängel behandelt auseinandersetzen (habe da nämlich was ganz tolles gefunden)

*Was aber wirklich wichtig ist*



> Steht bei dir im 2. Schritt dort, NICHT die Option Tarifwechsel?



und das



> Was noch wichtig wäre. Hast du bereits vor dem Vertragsschluss mit dem Gedanken gespielt zu einem anderen Tarif (als den 1000er, bei 1&1) zu wechseln? Und warst du fest davon überzeugt, dass das möglich wäre?



Zu diesem Punkt, hast du beispielsweise - was Mczonk schrieb - bei der Telekom schon mitgemacht?

*Diese beiden Punkte musst du mir beantworten, denn sie sind wichtig für die Anwendung des §241 II BGB. Du kannst den Paragraphen ja mal lesen. Vielleicht kriegst du dann einen ersten Eindruck, was ich mit Schutzpflichten meine.*

Und ich schreibe dir warum ich den Weg der Anfechtung nicht gehen würde.


----------



## Kone (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also. ich bin momentan in der Uni. Deswegen kann ich mich jetzt nur kurz ausdrücken.
> 
> Ich werde heute Abend mich ausführlich. Mit den Themen
> 
> ...




man merkt dass du jura oder ähnliches studierst , lieg ich da richtig ?

nun zu deinen fragen:
den entschluss hatte ich schon vor vertrags gefasst, die frage an den support hab ich am anfang der 2 wochen widerrufsfrist gestellt, wo mir gesagt wurde " geht wenn sie die speedoption aktivieren für 5 euronen mehr im monat "
also hab ich die widerrufsfrist verstreichen lassen sowie die ersten 3 monate um zu sehen ob versteckte kosten auf mich zukommen ..
dies war nicht der fall , also sagte ich mir "ja das mach ich das jetz "

aber dies ging leider nicht mit dem verweis dass ich dafür einen anderen tarif bzw ein anderes paket benötige zb.: 
surf and phone komplett 6000 oder 16000 
->dies geht aber erst nach ende des 2jährigen vertrag
davon war in meiner widerrufsfrist aber nicht die rede...

das ham se mir erst erzählt nach der widerrufsfrist!
hätte vielleicht dann schon gekündigt , wenn ichs da schon gewusst hätt das es nich geht!


McZonks vorschlag hab ich auch schon durch :

mit verlängerung, sowie höheren monatlichen kosten und auch  rufnummernverlust war ich auch einverstanden...
das wurde dann an eine "zuständige stelle" weiter gegeben 
und nach zwei wochen warten hiess es dann wieder wie gehabt " wir können das nicht realisieren da sie sich noch in ihrer vertragslaufzeit befinden...bla bla"

nur komisch dass es bei allen anderen anbietern ohne probleme klappt , gegen aufpreis oder vertragsverlängerung sei dahingestellt...
aber es geht !!

hoffe das ergibt einigermaßen sinn für dich habs versucht brauchbar zu beschreiben ...

MfG
Kone


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



Kone schrieb:


> den entschluss hatte ich schon vor vertrags gefasst, die frage an den support hab ich am anfang der 2 wochen widerrufsfrist gestellt, wo mir gesagt wurde " geht wenn sie die speedoption aktivieren für 5 euronen mehr im monat "
> also hab ich die widerrufsfrist verstreichen lassen sowie die ersten 3 monate um zu sehen ob versteckte kosten auf mich zukommen ..
> dies war nicht der fall , also sagte ich mir "ja das mach ich das jetz "
> 
> ...


Hier mal ein paar Infos für die 1u.1 Speed-Option:


> Mit der 1&1 Speed-Option können Sie die Bandbreite Ihres Tarifes erhöhen ohne größere Pakete zu buchen und zu bezahlen.
> Tarife mit der Bandbreite 1000 können Sie mit der Speed-Option 6000 auf bis zu 6.000 kBit/s erhöhen. Bei Tarifen mit der Bandbreite 6.000 haben Sie mit der Speed-Option 16.000 die Möglichkeit Ihre Bandbreite auf bis zu 16.000 kBit/s zu erhöhen. Die 1&1 Speed-Option ist in den ersten drei Monaten kostenlos und kostet danach 5 Euro pro Monat.


Quelle: KLICK
Du benötigst demnach gar kein anderen Tarif um mit deiner Bandbreite 1000 die Speed-Option 6000 zu benutzen um auf bis zu 6.000 kBit/s zu kommen.


----------



## Kone (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Infos für die 1u.1 Speed-Option:
> 
> Quelle: KLICK
> Du benötigst demnach gar kein anderen Tarif um mit deiner Bandbreite 1000 die Speed-Option 6000 zu benutzen um auf bis zu 6.000 kBit/s zu kommen.




Naja aber irgendwie scheint es doch nich zu gehen ...
so ich werd trotzsem gleich noch ne support anfrage stellen mit ultimatum ,
nett und freundlich versteht sich ...
sollte dies trotz agb's dann immernoch nich möglich sein 6mbit zu geben dann werde ich die die einzugsermächtigung für mein konto löschen ...
dann muss ich zwar 30% der noch ausstehenden monatsbeträge zahlen aber is mir momentan sehr egal, wenn die nichmal ihre eigenen agb's berücksichtigen dann is jeder weitere versucherschwendete zeit ...
aber erstma schauen was Pokerclock abend dann schreibt...

aber danke für die recherche SpaM_BoT...

MfG 
Kone


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: wo finde ich heraus wie weit die dsl vermittlungsstelle von mir entfernt ist???*

Also, da ich ja selbst 1und1 Kunde bin, habe ich mich mal wieder seit langer Zeit bei denen eingeloggt. Habe auch direkt auf Anhieb die Option Tarifwechsel gesehen (Ich habe den Tarif 2DSL mit theoretisch 2Mbit, sind aber nur 448kbit)

Dummerweise, wenn ich auf Tarifwechsel klicke, kommt eine Fehlermeldung (von 1und1, Fehler 500), dass gerade irgendwas nicht verfügbar ist. Wohl Probs mit der Website.

Habe auch mal nach dieser Speed-Option geschaut und das gefunden LINK

Eine leere Seite. Scheinbat hat sich da was getan mit der Speed-Option.



> man merkt dass du jura oder ähnliches studierst , lieg ich da richtig ?


Ist nur Wirtschaftsrecht (Business Law). Habe aber festgestellt, dass ich insbesondere bei den Grundlagen mehr kann als die meisten Jura-Studenten.



> das ham se mir erst erzählt nach der widerrufsfrist!
> hätte vielleicht dann schon gekündigt , wenn ichs da schon gewusst hätt das es nich geht!


Wichtige Aussage. Hoffe haste auch deinem Anwalt gesagt.



> McZonks vorschlag hab ich auch schon durch :
> 
> mit verlängerung, sowie höheren monatlichen kosten und auch rufnummernverlust war ich auch einverstanden...
> das wurde dann an eine "zuständige stelle" weiter gegeben
> und nach zwei wochen warten hiess es dann wieder wie gehabt " wir können das nicht realisieren da sie sich noch in ihrer vertragslaufzeit befinden...bla bla"


Dass das Wechseln bei den meisten anderen Providern geht, nur bei 1und1 nicht. Ist verdammt wichtig für die Argumentation über die Verkehrsauffassung zu Tarifwechseln innerhalb einer bestehenden und noch nicht abgelaufenen Vertragslaufzeit.

Denn wenn bei denen etwas anders ist, als du "aus der Erfahrung heraus" erwarten könntest und allgemein anerkannt ist, dass das so ist, muss 1und1 dich ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen. Was sie ja bekanntlich nicht getan haben. 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich sagen, dass die Rechtswissenschaft keine absolute Wissenschaft ist, wie die Mathematik oder Physik. Man kann durchaus bei an sich gleichen Fällen zu unterschiedlichen Lösungsansätzen kommen, das Ergebnis bleibt das Gleiche, was für dich alleine ja einzig wichtig ist.

Zudem ist in der Rechtswissenschaft viel von der Argumentation (des Juristen) abhängig. Was dann auch zur Folge hat, dass bei zwei gleichen Fällen, plötzlich zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Ergebnisse rauskommen. Vorallem wenn das Gesetz lücken hat (was sehr oft vorkommt). Und nicht vergessen, der Richter ist auch nur ein Mensch.

EDIT

Ich mach mich jetzt gleich mal an eine Lösungsskizze heran.

EDIT 2

Habe noch etwas zur Dauer des Tarifwechsels gefunden. LESEN!


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2008)

Ich schreibe dir jetzt mal eine sehr ausführliche Darstellung zu den einzelnen 1und1 Problemen. Habe alles jeweils mit einer Überschrift kenntlich gemacht. Ich empfehle dir dringend irgendwo her einen Gesetzestext des BGB zu besorgen (Internet) und zwar einen nach 2006.

*Mängel*

Zunächst einmal, bevor ich mich um die "Falschberatung" äußere, etwas zu den Mängeln und was in den AGB von denen steht.

Regelungen zu den AGB und was das ist findest du im BGB §§305-310 BGB.
Wortlaut AGB Punkt 8.1 von 1und1



> Mängel und Störungen sind 1&1 unverzüglich, *spätestens aber innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Kenntnis in schriftlicher Form mitzuteilen.* Die schriftliche Form kann durch elektronische Form ersetzt werden, wenn der Kunde der Erklärung seinen Namen hinzufügt und das elektronische Dokument mit einer qualifizierten elektronischen Signatur nach dem Signaturgesetz versieht. Die Geltendmachung von nicht rechtzeitig gerügten Mängeln und Störungen ist ausgeschlossen.


Die fett gedruckte Klausel ist *wirksam*. Gemäß §309 Nr.8 Buchstabe b, Doppelbuchstabe ee und ff gilt ein Klauselverbot für Mängel nur bei Verträgen über Lieferungen neu hergestellter Sachen und Werkleistungen.

Bedeutet, hast du nicht innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Kenntnis der Störungen/Mängel 1und1 unverzüglich (per Definition > ohne schuldhaftes Zögern) 1und1 *SCHRIFTLICH* davon in Kenntnis gesetzt *UND* ihnen zweimal die Möglichkeit gegeben zur Nachbesserung, kannst du aus diesem Grund nicht von dem Vertrag zurücktreten.

Und was die elektronische Form ist; damit ist *NICHT* eine Email gemeint. Die elektronische Form ist was ganz anderes.

*Konsequenz > Rücktritt aus Gründen von Mängeln ist ausgeschlossen.*

*Die Schutzpflichten*

Wichtig, um meine Argumentation in der Lösungsskizze zu verstehen, ist den Begriff Schutzpflichten zu verstehen.

Zunächst jedoch musst du wissen, was *Hauptleistungspflichten* und N*ebenleistungspflichten* sind.

Die Hauptleistungspflichten geben dem Vertrag das besondere Gepräge. Bedeutet in deinem Fall die Bereitstellung der DSL/Telefonleitung (Pflicht von 1und1) und Zahlung des Entgelts (Pflicht von dir)

Die Nebenleistungspflichten sollen zur Erfüllung der Hauptleistungspflichten beitragen. Sie unterstützen das vom Vertrag erhoffte Ziel. Das kann beispielsweise (von 1und1) die Zurverfügungstellung des Routers sein, Die Informationspflicht zum Inhalt des Vertrages (AGB), Der Schutz von deinen Interessen und das, was du dir objektiv von dem Vertrag erhoffst.

Die Schutzpflichten sind Nebenleistungspflichten. Sie zielen vorallem auf den Schutz der "Rechte, Rechtsgüter und Interessen des anderen Teils" ab. Ließ dazu §241 II BGB! Denn daraus leiten sich die Schutzpflichten ab.

Die Verletzung einer der beiden Pflichten, führt automatisch zu einer Vertragsstörung, solange sie erheblich ist/war für den Vertragsschluss oder die Anbahnung des Vertrages (dazu §311 II Nr.1-3 BGB lesen)

*Die Lösungsskizze für dein Problem*

Ich versuche das soweit wie es geht verständlich zu schreiben und ganz unjuristisch nicht im Gutachtenstil sondern recht Umgangssprachlich.

Generell brauchst du erstmal eine Anspruchsgrundlage (Definition von Anspruch findest du im §194 I BGB, nicht von der Überschrift verwirren lassen dort).

Du willst von deinem Vertrag zurücktreten, sprich kündigen. Also brauchst du eine Anspruchsgrundlage, die dir den Anspruch "Rücktritt" gibt. 

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten im Gesetz einen Rücktritt als Anspruch geltend machen zu können. §323 I, §324 und §326 V BGB.

§323 I behandelt die Fälle des Verzugs, falls ein Schuldner mit seiner Leistung in Rückstand ist, sie aber noch leisten könnte > passt für uns also schon mal nicht.

§326 V behandelt die Fälle der Unmöglichkeit, falls ein Schuldner nicht mehr (endgültig) eine Leistung erbringen kann. > Passt hier auch nicht. Man könnte zwar jetzt sagen, dass ein Tarifwechsel für dich, von Seiten von 1und1 nicht zu erbringen ist (Fall der Subjektiven Unmöglichkeit §275 II BGB > nur zur Info, brauchst nicht lesen), aber das wäre hier der verkehrte Weg, da du dich auf eine andere Leistungspflicht (deren Störung) berufst (Die Falschberatung).

*§324 ist die richtige Anspruchsgrundlage *

Ich zitiere



> Verletzt der Schuldner bei einem gegenseitigen Vertrag eine Pflicht nach §241 II BGB so kann der Gläubiger zurücktreten, wenn ihm ein Festhalten am Vertrag nicht mehr zuzumuten ist


So was heißt das jetzt für uns?

Zunächst brauchen wir einen *gegenseitigen Vertrag*. Ist hier unproblematisch. 1und1 auf der einen Seite, Du auf der anderen Seite der > Vertrag ist zu Stande gekommen, da beide Willenserklärungen soweit gültig sind/waren.

Dann brauchen wir eine *Pflichtverletzung*; und zwar eine aus den §241 II BGB genannten Positionen > Recht, Rechtsgüter *ODER * Interesse des anderen Teils.

*Wichtig ist hier jetzt das Interesse*. Dein Interesse, das du an dem Vertrag hattest und die Erwartungen, die an den Vertragsinhalt hattest (also an die Hauptleistungspflichten und Nebenleistungspflichten. Und dazu zählt auch das Interesse die Möglichkeit eines Tarifwechsels innerhalb der Vertragslaufzeit auszunutzen.

Ich unterstelle jetzt das nach geltender Verkehrssitte, dass ein solcher Wechsel möglich ist (siehe Telekom Beispiel). 1und1 jedoch versäumt hat dich darauf hinzuweisen, dass es bei denen anders ist, als du von der Verkehrssitte es erwarten kannst. Und darin liegt die Verletzung des Interesses sprich einer Schutzpflicht.

Und es geht weiter, denn du kannst erst zurücktreten, wenn *"ein Festhalten am Vertrag nicht mehr zuzumuten ist"*

Nun wie machen wir das? Wie beurteilen wir, dass es dir nicht mehr zuzumuten ist an diesem Vertrag festzuhalten?

Wir schauen uns den §314 I BGB an. Der regelt die "Kündigung von Dauerschuldverhältnissen aus wichtigem Grund". 

Ich zitiere



> Satz1 Dauerschuldverhältnisse kann jeder Vertragsteil aus *wichtigem Grund* ohne Einhaltung einer Kündigungsfrist kündigen.Satz2 Ein wichtiger Grund liegt vor, wenn dem kündigenden Teil unter Berücksichtigung aller Umstände des Einzelfalls und unter Abwägung der beidersitigen *Interessen* die Fortsetzung des Vertragsverhältnisses bis zur vereinbarten Beendigung oder bis zum Ablauf einer Kündigungsfrist *nicht zugemutet werden kann*.


Und jetzt stellen wir mal die AGB Punkt 5.5 von 1und1 dagegen

Ich zitiere die AGB 5.5 von 1und1



> Unberührt bleibt das Recht *beider Parteien* zur fristlosen Kündigung aus *wichtigem Grund*. Ein wichtiger Grund liegt für 1&1 insbesondere dann vor, wenn der Kunde
> 
> * schuldhaft gegen eine der in den Ziffern A. 4. und 7. geregelten *Pflichten verstößt*,
> * trotz Abmahnung innerhalb angemessener Frist Internet-Seiten nicht so umgestaltet, dass sie den in den Ziffer A. 7.7 geregelten Anforderungen genügen,
> * oder schuldhaft gegen die Vergabebedingungen oder die Vergaberichtlinien verstößt.



Klingt vertraut nicht wahr? Ich habe die wichtigen Begriffe fett makiert.

Die AGB ist nichts anderes als eine hübsch verpackte Neuformulierung mit gleichen Inhalt des §314 I BGB.

So jetzt müssen wir auch da subsumieren (Fachlatein, sorry). Was heißt *wichtiger Grund*?

Das heißt nichts anderes als die Verletzung einer Leistungspflicht (hier Schutzpflicht). Das ist der wichtige Grund für uns.

Die AGB ist von 1und1 nur massiv Anti-Kundenfreundlich geschrieben gilt aber für beide Parteien.

* Das Interesse* war für dich die Option zum Tarifwechsel

Und jetzt gehen wir noch mal zurück zum §324 BGB um das *zuzumuten* aufzuklären, um dann gleich weiter zum §314 II BGB zu gehen. Dort heißt es

Ich zitiere



> Satz1 Besteht ein wichtiger Grund in der Verletzung einer Pflicht aus dem Vertrag, ist die Kündigung erst nach *erfolglosem Ablauf einer zur Abhilfe bestimmten Frist ODER nach erfolgloser Abmahnung zulässig*. Satz2 §323 II findet entsprechend Anwendung.


Wir erinnern und jetzt wieder an die AGB 5.5 oden und sehen, dass es ziemlich vergleichbar klingt. Wir konzentrieren uns auf "erfolglosem Ablauf einer zur Abhilfe bestimmten Frist".

Du hast Ihnen eine Email geschrieben, in denen du sie aufgefordert hast, zu dem Nichtwechselkönnens Stellung zu nehmen. Die Antwort war, dass es bei nicht geht. Somit ist eine Fristsetzung nicht nötig, da sie entbehrlich ist. Und jetzt schauen wir uns den §323 II an, den wir ja schließlich analog dazu anwenden sollen. 

Und da lesen wir "Die Fristsetzung ist entbehrlich, wenn Nr.1 > der Schuldner die leistung ernsthaft und endgültig verweigert."

Was heißt verweigern? Sie können es schlichtweg nicht erbringen. Die Abhilfe bleibt also erfolglos. Der Abmahnung bedarf es nicht, weil dort ein ODER steht. Es braucht also nur eines von beiden.

Somit steht fest, dass dein Interesse, nie erfüllt werden kann. Das ist dir nicht zuzumuten

*Somit sind alle Tatbestandsmerkmale des §324 BGB erfüllt. Du hast Anspruch auf Rücktritt*

Abschließend zitiere ich noch einen Satz aus meinem Kommentar dem Jauernig zum BGB.

"Bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen tritt an die Stelle des Rücktritts die Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund nach §314 BGB."

Ich schreibe gleich noch warum Anfechtung nicht gut für dich wäre in einem Extra Post

Bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## Kone (29. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Die Schutzpflichten*
> 
> Wichtig, um meine Argumentation in der Lösungsskizze zu verstehen, ist den Begriff Schutzpflichten zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



erstma respekt für die extrem ausführliche beschreibung zur rechtslage...
in welcherman merkt dass du schon fast fertig bist mit deinem studium ...
als feind in rechtlichen angelegenheiten will ich dich auf jedenfall nicht haben 
aber das is ja zum glück nich so

also hab das jetz verstanden was du mit deiner ausführung vermitteln wolltest ...
hört sich sicherlich blöd an wie ich das jetz beschreibe aber:
-> ich kann mich also in "schutz" wiegen da es am markt so gehandhabt wird, dass man einen tarif so lange es ein höherer\es (teurer) tarif\paket ist , immer gewechselt werden kann(bsp andere provider )
nur bei eins und eins nicht...

also ich hatte ich quasi eine "schutzannahme"!?

eine "schutzannahme" wäre also auch, dass wenn ich einen vertrag bei einem provider mache , gehe ich davon aus ein modem \ router zu bekommen um die hauptleistungspflicht von 1und1 warnehemen zu können ...
richtig im ansatz??

deswegen habe ich den besseren standpunkt 
weil ich darüber nicht aufgeklärt wurde 

hierbei ist vielleicht noch interressant dass in den leistungsbeschreibungen auf der homepage von 1und1 dies steht(siehe zitat)...

um das mit der schutzpflichten noch zu unterstreichen und einen zusätzlichen ansatz bietet das die schutzpflicht nicht gegeben bzw verletzt wurde 

Zitat SpaM_BoT:



			
				SpaM_BoT;142465
Hier mal ein paar Infos für die 1u.1 Speed-Option:
   Zitat:
                                 Mit der 1&1 Speed-Option können Sie die Bandbreite Ihres Tarifes erhöhen ohne größere Pakete zu buchen und zu bezahlen. 
Tarife mit der Bandbreite 1000 können Sie mit der Speed-Option 6000 auf bis zu 6.000 kBit/s erhöhen. Bei Tarifen mit der Bandbreite 6.000 haben Sie mit der Speed-Option 16.000 die Möglichkeit Ihre Bandbreite auf bis zu 16.000 kBit/s zu erhöhen. Die 1&1 Speed-Option ist in den ersten drei Monaten kostenlos und kostet danach 5 Euro pro Monat.    
 Quelle: [URL="http://dsl.1und1.de/xml/order/Fragen;jsessionid=730B4BE493FD5C075A230578B88607D2.TC171b#q501" schrieb:
			
		

> KLICK[/url]
> Du benötigst demnach gar kein anderen Tarif um mit deiner Bandbreite 1000 die Speed-Option 6000 zu benutzen um auf bis zu 6.000 kBit/s zu kommen.



also Hauptleistungspflichten sind von seiten 1und1 erfüllt ,
da die nebenleistungspflichten aber ein bestandteil der hauptleistungspflichten sind und nebenleistungspflichten = schutzpflichten sind ,
sind jetz auch die hauptleistungspflichten anzufechten\ bzw nicht gewärleistet ...

also wie gesagt beziehe ich mich auf die leistungsbeschreibug im inet, gepostet von SpaM_BoT

leider habe ich sowas wie grundgesetzbuch oder ähnliche rechtliche lektüre nicht im haus deswegen weiss ich jetz nicht ganz was dann nochvon nöten ist um das ganze wasserdicht zu machen...
wär nich schlecht wenn du nochmal posten könntest welche sachen noch im argen sein müssen um das mit der schutzpflicht zusammen zum kündigungsgrund meiner seits zu machen 

1000 dank nochma für deinen einsatz in der sache 

MfG
Kone


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2008)

> also hab das jetz verstanden was du mit deiner ausführung vermitteln wolltest ...
> hört sich sicherlich blöd an wie ich das jetz beschreibe aber:
> -> ich kann mich also in "schutz" wiegen da es am markt so gehandhabt wird, dass man einen tarif so lange es ein höherer\es (teurer) tarif\paket ist , immer gewechselt werden kann(bsp andere provider )
> nur bei eins und eins nicht...
> ...


Ich habe es als Annahme dargestellt, dass der Wechsel innerhalb einer bestehenden Vertragslaufzeit in einen anderen Tarif bei demselben Provider möglich ist und Verkehrssitte (geworden) ist. Ob dem tatsächlich so ist, kann ich nicht 100% sagen. Es sollte aber so sein, da scheinbar die Mehrzahl der Provider das so machen und der Kunde das erwarten kann.

"Schutzannahme" ist das falsche Wort. Nenn es lieber "Tarifwechselannahme". "Schutzpflichten" ist nur ein juristischer Oberbegriff für den Respekt und Handeln in deinem Interesse von deinem Vertragsgegner (1und1).





> eine "schutzannahme" wäre also auch, dass wenn ich einen vertrag bei einem provider mache , gehe ich davon aus ein modem \ router zu bekommen um die hauptleistungspflicht von 1und1 warnehemen zu können ...
> richtig im ansatz??
> 
> deswegen habe ich den besseren standpunkt
> weil ich darüber nicht aufgeklärt wurde


Vollkommen richtig. Du brauchst Router/Modem (Nebenleistungspflicht) um DSl zur Verfügung zu haben (Hauptleistungspflicht). Du wurdest in der Annahme gelassen, die nicht den Tatsachen entsprochen hat. Wie gesagt, sie hätten sagen müssen oder erkennen lassen müssen, das 1und1 abweichende Konditionen vom rest des Marktes hat.





> also Hauptleistungspflichten sind von seiten 1und1 erfüllt ,
> da die nebenleistungspflichten aber ein bestandteil der hauptleistungspflichten sind und nebenleistungspflichten = schutzpflichten sind ,
> sind jetz auch die hauptleistungspflichten anzufechten\ bzw nicht gewärleistet ...


*Nebenleistungspflichten sind NICHT = Schutzpflichten.

*Schutzpflichten sind *auch* Nebenleistungspflichten.

*Die Hauptleistungspflichten sind gegeben. Da ist nichts dran zu rütteln.* Aber die Nebenleistungspflichten sind fehlerhaft. Es macht für die Rechtsfolge keinen Unterschied, ob Hauptleistungspflichten und/oder Nebenleistungspflichten verletzt sind. Ist eines von beidem fehlerhaft, berechtigt dies zu (in deinem Fall) einem Rücktritt. Wäre eine Hauptleistungspflicht verletzt würde sich nur das Paragraphenspiel ändern. Die Rechtsfolge bleibt die Gleiche.

Und angefechtet wird da nichts. Die Anfechtung ist ein andere Weg, der auch ginge, aber steiniger und evtl. zum Nachteil für dich ist. (Schadensersatzansprüche von Seiten 1und1, Rückgewehr der Leistungen).

Ich erklärs dir.

Durch die Anfechtung wird nicht der Vertrag nichtig. Sondern deine Willenserklärung. Kurz gesagt ist eine Willenserklärung ein kleinerer Baustein für das Zustandekommen eines Vertrags. Die Wirkung der Anfechtung wäre fatal für dich, denn sie hat in deinem Fall einen *EX TUNC* (von Anfang an) Charakter. Bedeutet der Vertrag wird von Anfang an nichtig. Es wäre so als hätte der Vertrag nie existiert. Alles gezogenen Leistungen müssen zurück erstattet werden. Und das auszurechnen und auszuhandeln ist schlimm. Außerdem hätte 1und1 Schadensersatzansprüche (nicht im Falle arglistiger Täuschung - die Beweisproblematik kennst du) gegen dich und das zu Recht, weil sie auf das Bestehen des Vertrages vertraut haben. Heißt du musst die Restlaufzeit bezahlen!

Bei einem Rücktritt hingegen hast du einen* Ex NUNC* (von nun an) Charakter. Der Vertrag bleibt bis zu dem Zeitpunkt der Rücktrittserklärung gültig und existent. Du hast da keine/weniger Rückgewehrpflichten am Hals und Schadensersatzanspruch gibt es auch nicht.




> leider habe ich sowas wie grundgesetzbuch oder ähnliche rechtliche lektüre nicht im haus deswegen weiss ich jetz nicht ganz was dann nochvon nöten ist um das ganze wasserdicht zu machen...
> wär nich schlecht wenn du nochmal posten könntest welche sachen noch im argen sein müssen um das mit der schutzpflicht zusammen zum kündigungsgrund meiner seits zu machen


Google hilft. Einfach die Paragraphen mit "BGB" eintippen und etwas suchen. Das Grundgesetz brauchst du nicht. Das "Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch" reicht aus

Von meiner Seite her ist es Wasserdicht, wenn meine Annahme wegen der Verkehrssitte richtig ist.

1und1 wird dich wohl nicht ohne Kampf gehen lassen. Die werden alles tun um gegenzustellen, dass sie dich richtig beraten haben oder du es hättest erkennen können auf der Homepage. Da hilft am Ende nur der Anwalt als Druckmittel.


EDIT

Ich bin erst am Anfang meines Studiums. Das Schuldrecht im BGB sind die Basics. Die absoluten Grundlagen. Schlimmer ist das Steuerrecht. DAS ist Mord.


----------



## tommy-n (29. Mai 2008)

Kone schrieb:


> leider habe ich sowas wie grundgesetzbuch oder ähnliche rechtliche lektüre nicht im haus deswegen weiss ich jetz nicht ganz was dann nochvon nöten ist um das ganze wasserdicht zu machen...
> wär nich schlecht wenn du nochmal posten könntest welche sachen noch im argen sein müssen um das mit der schutzpflicht zusammen zum kündigungsgrund meiner seits zu machen



Also bei dem Problem kann ich weiterhelfen...

So ziemlich alle Gesetze die es in Deutschland gibt findest du hier als pdf Dokumente, ganz legal und aktuell .

juris BMJ - Startseite

Und das BGB ist dann das hier:
BGB

Rechtsberatung hast du ja schon, da muss ich jetzt ja meinen Senf nicht mehr dazu geben, in Sachen BGB bin ich da nicht so sicher, hatte das nur ein Semester lang .


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2008)

Was ich dir noch schreiben wollte.

Die Wirkung des Rücktritts richtet sich nach §346 BGB > LESEN

Darin steht auch, dass du Rückgewehr empfangener Leistungen und Nutzungen zu leisten hast. Bei einem Dauerschuldvetrag soweit nicht problematisch, da du jeden Monat schön dein Geld bezahlt hast und damit alles abgegolten war bis zum Zeitpunkt des Rücktritts. Es könnte evtl. noch etwas kommen wegen der Hardware von 1und1. Die könnten sie wiederverlangen. Einfach nur wiederverlangen, du brauchst nichts hinzuzuzahlen.

Achte nur darauf, dass die Hardware NACH der Rücktrittserklärung Heil bleibt, sonst musst du doch zahlen (für die Hardware, Restwert) und das wollen wir doch nicht.

Außerdem logisch §349 BGB. Du musst den Rücktritt gegenüber 1und1 erklären. Wie du das machst ist egal. Empfehle schriftlich und mündlich.


----------



## Kone (29. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zitat:
> also hab das jetz verstanden was du mit deiner ausführung vermitteln wolltest ...
> hört sich sicherlich blöd an wie ich das jetz beschreibe aber:
> -> ich kann mich also in "schutz" wiegen da es am markt so gehandhabt wird, dass man einen tarif so lange es ein höherer\es (teurer) tarif\paket ist , immer gewechselt werden kann(bsp andere provider )
> ...


 
 danke für die schnelle antwort 


werde morgen ma schauen obs wirklich gang ung gebe ist bei anderen providern einen tarifwechsel machen zu können...

also von telekom weiss ichs hundertprozentig 
von arcor glaube nur gegen einmaliger aufpreis zahlung und logischer weise höhere monatl. grundgeb..

aber dazu morgen mehr ...

bis dann 

MfG Kone


----------



## tommy-n (29. Mai 2008)

Also bei Strato und Freenet ist es auch kein Problem in einen Tarif mit HÖHERER Grundgebühr zu wechseln.

Die Vertragslaufzeit beginnt in so einem Fall wieder von vorne und die Anschlussgebühr wird wieder fällig.


----------



## Kone (30. Mai 2008)

tommy-n schrieb:


> Also bei Strato und Freenet ist es auch kein Problem in einen Tarif mit HÖHERER Grundgebühr zu wechseln.
> 
> Die Vertragslaufzeit beginnt in so einem Fall wieder von vorne und die Anschlussgebühr wird wieder fällig.




na das is doch schon ma was in sachen verkehrssitte...
dann brauch ich selber nicht mehr soviel rumgooglen!
also zusammengefasst geht es bei :
telekom
strato
freenet
und alice (wobei bei denen generell nur noch 16mbit leitungen vergeben werden und bestandskunden auch auf dieses niveau angehoben werden)

fehlt nur noch arcor 
und eventuell kabel deutschland 


was warscheinlich nicht mal mehr nötig ist da 1und1 auf der homepage verspricht das man die bandbreite OHNE tarifwechsel erhöhen kann in meinem fall bis auf 6mbit auch wärend der mindestvertragslaufzeit...

für mich daher klarer fakt für fehlberatung bzw täuschung wobei ich nich sagen will dass diese begriffe zutreffend wären (vom rechtlichen)

MfG 
Kone


----------



## SpaM_BoT (30. Mai 2008)

Bei Arcor kann man auch ohne Probleme einen Bandbreitenwechsel durchführen.
Aber!:
Der Bandbreitenwechsel zu einer höheren Bandbreite ist Kostenlos.
Und der Bandbreitenwechsel zu einer niedrigeren Bandbreite ist nicht Kostenlos.
Bei jedem Wechsel verlängert sich der Vertrag um 12 Monate.
---------------------
@Kone
Mag sein das 1u.1 dich in Sachen Tarifwechsel und Speed-Option, ich nenne es mal "Falsch beraten" hat.
Dies ist aber nach meiner Ansicht kein Kündigungsgrund.
Schon deshalb, da ein voraussichtlicher Tarifwechsel und das hinzubuchen der Speed-Option nicht bestandteil eines bestehenden Vertrages ist.
---------------------
Das einzige wo du eine Chance hättest aus den Vertrag herauszukommen, wäre die Geschichte mit den Verbindungseinbrüchen deiner bestehenden Bandbreite/Leitung.
Aber dies musst du erst einmal 1u.1 mitteilen, damit denen die Möglichkeit gegeben wird dieses Problem zu beheben.
---------------------
Dann habe ich noch eine Frage.
Du sagtest doch das du ein Anwalt hast:


Kone schrieb:


> ich denke schon dass das gesetz auf meiner seite ist -> sagt mein Anwalt
> und der hat schon mehrere leute so aus dem sauhaufen 1und1 bekommen...


Du bezahlst einen Anwalt für die Bearbeitung dieser Sache und wendest dich trotzdem noch an Hobbyjuristen hier im Forum???
Da kommen mir dann doch ein paar Gedanken auf.


----------



## Kone (30. Mai 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bei Arcor kann man auch ohne Probleme einen Bandbreitenwechsel durchführen.
> Aber!:
> Der Bandbreitenwechsel zu einer höheren Bandbreite ist Kostenlos.
> Und der Bandbreitenwechsel zu einer niedrigeren Bandbreite ist nicht Kostenlos.
> ...




der anwalt is nen bakannter deshalb gibt es da keine kosten in sachen rechtsberatung....
und vor gericht gehe ich\er nur dann, mit wasserdichter begründung bzw kündigungsgrund...
um eventuellen prozesskosten aus dem weg zu gehen...!
eigentlich war  es ja auch nich mein anliegen mit diesem thread  in sachen kündigung was zu erreichen , das zeigt ja schon das thema mit dem ich diesem thrad eröffnet habe ...
aber trotzdem um meinen bekannten ein wenig zu entlasten (da er das ja entgeldlos macht ) 
dachte ich kann man hir nen bissel diskutieren...
so dass er sich wichtigeren fällen von zahlenden mandanten widmen kann ...
genau das ist momentan auch der fall...
also nächster besprechungstermin wäre am dienstag, und is natürlich besser wenn ich bis dahin einige scenarien durchgespielt habe...

ausserdem zwing ich ja keinen hir zu posten, aber brauch ich ja auch nich da es hier sehr viele hilfsbereite leute gibt !

zudem wäre es für die zukunft auch praktisch da es nur wenige foren gibt in denen gute lösungsansätze geliefert werden(teilweise nur geflame und klugscheisserei)...
und andere mit ähnlichen problemen, hier einen guten wegweiser in sachen kündigung finden werden...

ausserdem würde ich Pokerclock's posts alles andere als hobbyjuristisch bezeichnen...
da es mir doch teilweise sehr schwer fällt das auch zu verstehen (bürokratie-deutsch)

MfG
Kone


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> ---------------------
> Mag sein das 1u.1 dich in Sachen Tarifwechsel und Speed-Option, ich nenne es mal "Falsch beraten" hat.
> Dies ist aber nach meiner Ansicht kein Kündigungsgrund.
> Schon deshalb, da ein voraussichtlicher Tarifwechsel und das hinzubuchen der Speed-Option nicht bestandteil eines bestehenden Vertrages ist.



Ein voraussichtlicher Tarifwechsel (beim gleichen Provider) braucht auch nicht Bestandteil eines Vertrages zu sein. Zumindest nicht in der Weise, dass diese Möglichkeit ausdrücklich im Vertrag (AGB oder per Individualabrede) festgeschrieben ist.

Wir lesen dazu §242 BGB. Eine Norm, die eben für solche Sachen, zur Argumentation herhalten muss, weil das Gesetz die Regelung so abstrakt verfasst hat.

"_Der Schuldner ist verpflichtet die Leistung so zu bewirken, wie Treu und Glauben mit Rücksicht auf die Verkehrssitte es erfordern_".

Wir lesen auch hier wieder das Wort Verkehrssitte in Verbindung mit Treu und Glauben. 

Ich lege für diesen Fall den Wortlaut jetzt so aus, dass 1und1 gegen Treu und Glauben (von Kone) gehandelt hat, eben weil sie die Verkehrssitte nicht beachtet haben und Kone nicht davon in Kenntnis gesetzt haben, dass es bei denen anders läuft. Jedoch Kone aber eben auf diese Verkehrssitte vetraut hat und wegen der Verkehrssitte aber auf die Möglichkeit des Traifwechsels (mit Zusatzzahlungen) vertrauen durfte.



> Das einzige wo du eine Chance hättest aus den Vertrag herauszukommen, wäre die Geschichte mit den Verbindungseinbrüchen deiner bestehenden Bandbreite/Leitung.
> Aber dies musst du erst einmal 1u.1 mitteilen, damit denen die Möglichkeit gegeben wird dieses Problem zu beheben.


*

EDIT ANFANG

Habe (später) eine Regelung zu Mängeln gefunden, die weiter unten ausgeführt wird. Wer sich nicht verwirren lassen will, sollte diesen Post an hier überspringen.

EDIT ENDE


* 
Das Schuldrecht hat keine speziellen Regelungen für diese Art von Verträgen, die Kone irgendwelche Arten von Ansprüchen gäbe. Wir hätten nur die Regelung zum Widerruf bei Verbraucherverträgen. Die Frist ist schon lange abgelaufen. Der Overkill steht dann in §355 III S.1 BGB. 

"_Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt spätestens sechs Monate *nach Vertragsschluss*_"

Wir lesen "NACH Vertragsschluss", nicht nach Bekanntwerden der Mängel. Also ist ein Widerruf ausgeschlossen.

Wir haben also nur noch die AGB von 1und1.



> Mängel und Störungen sind 1&1 unverzüglich, *spätestens aber innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Kenntnis in schriftlicher Form mitzuteilen.* Die schriftliche Form kann durch elektronische Form ersetzt werden, wenn der Kunde der Erklärung seinen Namen hinzufügt und das elektronische Dokument mit einer qualifizierten elektronischen Signatur nach dem Signaturgesetz versieht. Die Geltendmachung von nicht rechtzeitig gerügten Mängeln und Störungen ist ausgeschlossen.


*Die AGB verstößt gegen kein Mangelverbot im Sinne der §308/309 BGB. Und meines erachtens auch nicht gegen §242 BGB > Treu und Glauben. > Das ist der Knackpunkt, den letztenendes nur ein Richter aufkären kann (oder der in der höheren Instanz)

Verstößt die AGB/Klausel doch gegen den §242 BGB, dann steht natürlich der weg frei, um darüber aus dem Vetrag rauszukommen.*

Zudem hat Kone bei Vertragsschluss dieser AGB zugestimmt und akzeptiert. Ein Zurück gibt es nicht mehr.

Außerdem muss er 1und1 die Chance geben den Mangel zu beseitigen. Erst dann kann er aus dem Vertrag raus (Vorausgesetzt 1und1 schafft es nicht den Mangel zu beseitigen und in 95% der Fälle schaffen die das)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (30. Mai 2008)

@Kone
Wie lange läuft dein Vertrag denn noch bei 1u.1?
Und, warst du denn schon mal in einem T-Punkt, um mal nachzufragen wieviel Bandbreite überhaupt bei dir möglich ist.


----------



## Kone (2. Juni 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Kone
> Wie lange läuft dein Vertrag denn noch bei 1u.1?
> Und, warst du denn schon mal in einem T-Punkt, um mal nachzufragen wieviel Bandbreite überhaupt bei dir möglich ist.




so sorry wegen nich zurückmelden aber hab die tage echt mies viel um die ohren !
projektarbeiten und arbeit und lehrgänge,

also zu der frage hab den vertrag jetz bissel weniger als ein jahr deswegen wird das mit den 6monaten was pokerclock meint nichmehr funzen , 

und nochma zu den verbindungsabbrüchen 
hab ma nen log gemacht von der connection zu inet da hab ich innerhalb von 24 stunden 25 netzabstürze/verbindungsabbrüche wo router neu connecten musste und wo meine downloads fürn sack warn , 
also ich finde 25 netzabstürze innerhalb von einen tag schon extrem und es gab schon schlimmere tage ... 
so, mit 50 abstützen pro tag (24stunden ) is das nich sowas wien ausserordenlicher fall der auch nach den 6 monaten zu beanstanden ist und die möglichkeit bzw das recht  gibt aus dem vertrag rauszukommen sollte das problem nicht behoben werden können ?


MfG
Kone


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Juni 2008)

Kone schrieb:


> also ich finde 25 netzabstürze innerhalb von einen tag schon extrem und es gab schon schlimmere tage ...
> so, mit 50 abstützen pro tag (24stunden ) is das nich sowas wien ausserordenlicher fall der auch nach den 6 monaten zu beanstanden ist und die möglichkeit bzw das recht  gibt aus dem vertrag rauszukommen sollte das problem nicht behoben werden können ?



Also ich habe mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht wegen den Mängeln an der Leitung. Du hast zwar kein Widerrufsrecht im Sinne des §355 III BGB, aber ich habe eine andere Lösung für dich gefunden, die juristisch eigentlich das einfachste vom Einfachen ist. Sorry, dass ich nicht früher darauf gekommen bin.

Nachfolgend kriegts du von mir eine Falllösung, *um über Mängel* aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen.

*Es gilt > nimm einen Gesetzestext zur Hand *

HIER findest du einen
___________________

*Mängel als Pflichtverletzung im BGB*

Ein Grund weswegen ich solange gesucht habe, ist der, dass ich nach einer Spezialnorm für Dauerschuldverhältnisse (Dein Vertrag mit 1und1) gesucht habe, die Mängelbeseitigung oder zumindest den Rücktritt als Anspruch stellt.

Die Antwort ist banal. Es gibt keine Spezialnorm. Es regelt sich alles über den §323 BGB, der dir einen Anspruch auf Rücktritt gibt, wenn

1. ein gegenseitiger Vertrag besteht

2. eine fällige Leistung nicht vertragsgemäß erbracht wurde

3. *WICHTIG* > eine angemessene Frist zur Nacherfüllung gesetzt wurde und die erfolglos verstrichen ist

4. kein Ausschlussgrund nach Absatz 6 besteht.

Zu 1

Ein gegenseitiger Vertrag besteht (Dauerschuldverhältnis zwischen dir und 1und1) > Kein Problem

Zu 2

Eine fällige Leistung nicht vertragsgemäß erbracht. Logisch, die Mängel. Das ist eine Leistungsstörung, weil du  die Leistung nicht so nutzen kannst wie  sie mit "Rücksicht auf die Verkehrssitte" zu nutzen wäre.  (§242 BGB den kennen wir)

>  die Leistung wird nicht vertragsgemäß erbracht, weil dir so viele Verbindungsabbrüche nicht zugemutet werden können und der Verwendungszweck der Leistung/Sache stark eingeschränkt ist. 

> Tatbestandsmerkmal +

Zu 3

*Das ist jetzt verdammt wichtig, denn das ist der Knackpunkt, wie du aus dem Vertrag rauskommst.*

Du musst 1und1 die Chance zur Nacherfüllung (-besserung) geben. Wie machst du das?  Du gibst 1und1 eine *angemessene Frist (egal ob schriftlich oder mündlich, empfehle schriftlich, mit schriftlicher Bestätigung von 1und1, dass sie das Schreiben erhalten UND DEN INHALT ZU KENNTNIS GENOMMEN HABEN) > Dein Anwalt könnte dieses Schreiben machen, damit richtig Druck entsteht.* 

Was angemessen ist, ergibt sich wieder aus der Verkehrssitte (§242 BGB). Anwalt fragen, ich sage 4 Wochen. Wichtig gib einen Kalendertag mit Uhrzeit an (18Uhr). > "bis 02. Juli 2008 18 Uhr"

*Wenn diese Frist verstreicht*, bist du so gut wie aus dem Vertrag draußen, denn eine zweite Nachbesserung gibt es nicht!!! Einmal vergeigt von 1und1, Pech gehabt für die!

zu 4

*Ausschlussgründe für einen Rücktritt gibt es denke ich bei dir nicht. Aber ließ trotzdem unbedingt §323 Absatz 6!!! > Falls du Schuld hast an den Leitungsstörungen

Kurzum du hast Anspruch auf Rücktritt nach §323 I BGB!
*
Und wir holen zum Abschluss nochmal den Satz heraus aus meinem Kommentar.

"Bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen tritt bei einem Rücktritt nach §323 I BGB die Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund nach §314 I S.1 BGB"

Ich denke der "wichtige Grund" ist klar? > Die Leistungsstörung/Mängel

Und logisch und eine Formalität. Du musst deinen Rücktritt / Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund denen erklären. (Schriftlich)

Ich weiß nur nicht wie sich die AGB, darauf auswirkt. 1und1 wird 100% auf die verweisen und die haben einen Log von deinen Verbindungsdaten und können dir paradoxerweise genau sagen, wann das Ganze angefangen hat.

Wobei ich als findiger Anwalt sagen würde, dass sie eine Aufklärungspflicht gehabt hätten, weil sie von den Verbindungsabbrüchen hätten wissen können und dich (wegen Rücksicht auf deine Interessen > §241 II BGB), dir das hätten sagen müssen und schon hätten wir wieder einen Rücktrittsanspruch, nur diesmal aus §324 BGB.

Aber wie gesagt, die Rechtswissenschaft ist nicht Exakt. 1+1 kann durchaus 1,9 und 2,1 ergeben. Wäre beides richtig.


----------



## Kone (2. Juni 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zu 2
> 
> Eine fällige Leistung nicht vertragsgemäß erbracht. Logisch, die Mängel. Das ist eine Leistungsstörung, weil du  die Leistung nicht so nutzen kannst wie  sie mit "Rücksicht auf die Verkehrssitte" zu nutzen wäre.  (§242 BGB den kennen wir)
> 
> ...



hast alles soweit super erklärt und sogar so einen gesetzes fernen menschen wie mir den tieferen sinn der 1und1 agb erklärt sowie mehrere wege aufgezeigt aus dem schlammassel rauszukommen ... 

meine einzige frage ist nun noch, ob das was ich oben zitiere im ersten absatz bezüglich deiner aussage der verkehrssitte auf die verbindungsabbrüche anspielt oder darauf dass ich davon ausging einen tarifwechsel machen zu können (trotz der 100 prozentigen zugehörigkeit zum leistungsspektrum von 1und1)?


und zum letzten was du rot geschrieben hast würde ich sagen , ich denke dass ich warscheinlich nich der einzige bin bei denen diese abbrüche passieren , deswegen bin ich mir fast sicher , dass es vielen kunden einfach vorenthalten wird ...
um sich nicht selbst ein bein zu stellen

da ich aber als fachinformatiker öfter größere datenmengen übers internet verschicken muss und oft runterlade, merke ich genau wenn mein upload/download abbricht und oft auch nichtmehr weitergeht  ...


ansonsten wiedermal daumen hoch für deine audführliche beschreibung oder besser "wegweiser"


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Juni 2008)

Kone schrieb:


> meine einzige frage ist nun noch, ob das was ich oben zitiere im ersten absatz bezüglich deiner aussage der verkehrssitte auf die verbindungsabbrüche anspielt oder darauf dass ich davon ausging einen tarifwechsel machen zu können (trotz der 100 prozentigen zugehörigkeit zum leistungsspektrum von 1und1)?



Die Verkehrssitte spielt diesmal auf die Verbindungsabbrüche ab. Die Falllösung zu den Mängeln hat nichts mit der Falllösung zu der Pflichtverletzung nach §241 II BGB zu tun. Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Ansätze, um aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen. Und beide können parallel verfolgt werden. Das Eine schließt das Andere nicht aus.

Die Verkehrssitte besteht diesmal nur aus der Erwartung einer stabilen und störungsfreien Leitung. In diesem Fall wäre sogar eine Hauptleistungspflicht verletzt (wir erinnern uns).


----------



## Kone (3. Juni 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Verkehrssitte spielt diesmal auf die Verbindungsabbrüche ab. Die Falllösung zu den Mängeln hat nichts mit der Falllösung zu der Pflichtverletzung nach §241 II BGB zu tun. Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Ansätze, um aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen. Und beide können parallel verfolgt werden. Das Eine schließt das Andere nicht aus.
> 
> Die Verkehrssitte besteht diesmal nur aus der Erwartung einer stabilen und störungsfreien Leitung. In diesem Fall wäre sogar eine Hauptleistungspflicht verletzt (wir erinnern uns).


 

Hi ho
kann man das gleich in einem schreiben an 1und1 zusammenfassen (verbindungsabbrüche und tarifwechsel)
oder besser einzeln...?
wenn jja würd ich erst das mit dem tarifwechsel bei 1und1 bemängeln und danach wenns absolut null ergebnis bringt sofort das mit den verbindungsabbrüchen hinterher...?

MfG
Kone


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Juni 2008)

Kone schrieb:


> Hi ho
> kann man das gleich in einem schreiben an 1und1 zusammenfassen (verbindungsabbrüche und tarifwechsel)
> oder besser einzeln...?
> wenn jja würd ich erst das mit dem tarifwechsel bei 1und1 bemängeln und danach wenns absolut null ergebnis bringt sofort das mit den verbindungsabbrüchen hinterher...?
> ...



Es wäre wohl klüger, beide Schreiben unabhängig voneinander zu formulieren und zu verschicken.

Schreibst du die oder dein Anwalt? Wie willst du argumentieren, mit Gesetzesverweis oder ohne?

Ich würde mich zunächst schlau machen, wer bei 1und1 für die jeweiligen Problemfälle zuständig ist. lass dir eine Abteilung und einen Namen von denen geben. Kommen zwei Namen heraus, schick die Schreiben eben den jeweils Zuständigen dort.

Das Schreiben mit der Pflichtverletzung nach §241 II BGB (Falschberatung), wird vermutlich schnell in die Rechtsabteilung wandern oder sie werden es abstreiten und sagen, dass die Argumentation mit der Verkehrssitte wegen dem Tarifwechsel innnerhalb der Vertragslaufzeit falsch wäre, was sie aber nicht ist. Kurzum > Zeit schinden

Das Schreiben mit der Leistungsstörung hinsichtlich Mängel, wird eher Gehör finden und da die Frist läuft, wird 1und1 entsprechend schnell Ihren A.rsch in Bewegung setzen. Im Schreiben solltest du nochmal erwähnen, dass du die Hilfestellung vom Support von denen in Anspruch genommen hast, aber nix geholfen hat. Du schließt damit aus, dass der Fehler im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten gelöst werden könnte. Und denk daran. Die können nachkontrollieren, wann und ob du den Support in Anspruch genommen hast.

Generell sage ich nochmal, dass der Inhalt der Schreiben möglichst genau formuliert und du nahe an der Gesetzgebung argumentierst. Sowie eine Aufforderung zur Rücksendung einer Kenntnisnahme des Inhalts hineinschreibst und wann mit einer Stellungsnahme zu rechnen wäre.

EDIT

Wichtig, für das Schreiben mit der Falschberatung. Es stünde 1und1 eine Fristgewährung zu, aber das habe ich ja verneint, weil sie in deinem Fall einen Tarifwechsel generell nicht durchführen können und dadurch die Fristsetzung entbehrlich ist. Schreib das noch hinein.


----------



## Kone (4. Juni 2008)

jop ich denke ich werds erst selber schreiben.
dann morgen mal aufsetzen und mir ein paar sachen aus deinem posts abschreiben, der anwalt sollte in meinem fall erstmal aussenvor bleiben und wenns nicht fruchtet wird mein kollege anwalt mal nen schreiben aufsetzen...
welches dann denk ich zumindest zu richtigen abteilung gelangen wird so das diese dann schonmal drauf vorbereitet sind wöchentlich mindestens einen brief zu bekommen der meinen standpunkt mehr und  mehr bestärkt...

aber vielleicht brauch ich das ja garnicht so ausarten zu lassen,
denn son einschreiben von nem anwalt bewirkt oft schon wunder...


bei dem schreiben zu den tarifwechsel werde ich dies zitieren
>>
Mit der 1&1 Speed-Option können Sie die Bandbreite Ihres Tarifes erhöhen ohne größere Pakete zu buchen und zu bezahlen.
Tarife mit der Bandbreite 1000 können Sie mit der Speed-Option 6000 auf bis zu 6.000 kBit/s erhöhen. Bei Tarifen mit der Bandbreite 6.000 haben Sie mit der Speed-Option 16.000 die Möglichkeit Ihre Bandbreite auf bis zu 16.000 kBit/s zu erhöhen. Die 1&1 Speed-Option ist in den ersten drei Monaten kostenlos und kostet danach 5 Euro pro Monat.
(nachzulesen auf ihrer homepage  unter der option speedoption)


bei den verbindungsabbrüchen wird das, dann enthalten sein 
>>
2008-05-31 13:26:33 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: no connection to 192.168.xxx.xxx
2008-05-31 13:26:34 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: info->found_device=010DD8B0

2008-05-31 14:27:29 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: no connection to 192.168.xxx.xxx
2008-05-31 14:27:29 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: info->found_device=010DD8B0

2008-05-31 15:27:34 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: no connection to 192.168.xxx.xxx
2008-05-31 15:27:34 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: info->found_device=010DD8B0

2008-05-31 16:28:13 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: no connection to 192.168.xxx.xxx
2008-05-31 16:28:13 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: info->found_device=010DD8B0

2008-05-31 17:28:58 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: no connection to 192.168.xxx.xxx
2008-05-31 17:28:58 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: info->found_device=010DD8B0

2008-05-31 18:29:43 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: no connection to 192.168.xxx.xxx
2008-05-31 18:29:43 igdiface_Init: soap_req_disconnected: info->found_device=010DD8B0

2008-05-31 19:30:15 bis 2008-06-01 11:33:03 stündliche verbindungsabbrüche 
(ein log des letzten monat habe ich schon per email verschickt)


also in meinem ersten schreiben werde ich von nem anwalt noch nichts sagen um die nächst höheren instanzen möglichst zu verhindern, wenns nich anders geht, gehts halt nich anders

MfG
Kone


----------



## Kone (5. Juni 2008)

also grad hab ich mit der frau meines anwalts gesprochen ,
und sie meinte dass wohl schon per email oder telefon mit 1und1 was abgeklärt hat...,
und "es sei wohl schon durch" die kündigung ...
jetz muss ich nur noch mit meinem anwalt ein schreiben aufsetzen dass die wohl von 1und 1 etwas schriftliches zur hand haben...

ich werd dann am samstag abend nachdem mein anwalt dann hier war, jedem dens interressiert schreiben wie man bei 1und eins rauskommt,
aber erstmal nur per private nachricht ...
später wenn es dann alles durch is und ich die kündigung von 1und 1 in der hand hab werd ich etwas genauer posten...
vielleicht isses ja einfacher als wir hier alle vermutet haben ...
und dieser thread könnte nen guter "wegweiser" sein um aus der 1und 1 falle herauszukommen 


naja ma schauen wies läuft...
danke nochmal an pokerclock für seine ausführliche rechtsberatung und spam_bot für seine recherchen in der angelegenheit ...

jop des wars erstma 

MfG
Kone


----------



## uuodan (23. Juni 2008)

Ziemlich OT hier.


----------

